# First Five Hindus Were Dressed As First Five Dear Ones "The Panj Pyare"!



## rajneesh madhok (Jul 23, 2010)

http://www.jagbani.in/Details.aspx?id=20032&boxid=29231252
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; ch{censored}t=utf-8"><meta name="ProgId" content="Word.Document"><meta name="Generator" content="Microsoft Word 9"><meta name="Originator" content="Microsoft Word 9"><link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/ADMINI%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <woNotOptimizeForBrowser/>  </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!--  /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal 	{mso-style-parent:""; 	margin:0in; 	margin-bottom:.0001pt; 	mso-pagination:widow-orphan; 	font-size:12.0pt; 	font-family:"Times New Roman"; 	mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 	{size:8.5in 11.0in; 	margin:0in 1.25in 1.0in 1.25in; 	mso-header-margin:.5in; 	mso-footer-margin:.5in; 	mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 	{page:Section1;} --> </style>  

First five Hindus were dressed as  first Five dears “ Panj Pyaare”. We are hearing from the last so many years that Sikhism is in danger due to hindus, the group that is promoting such type of rumors are spoiling the history by doing so. 
   when an orator/  preacher speaks on the subject  in clear wordings he describe the hindus community as the enemies of Sikh. When for the first time hatred started the main issue was the Brahanism and those preachers most of the times spoke against the Brahmins and use foul language. We forgot that many Brahmins adopted sikh religion, on the complaints of Kashmiri Pandits Guru Teg Bahadur sacrificed himself those pandits christened to Sikhism. In Kashmir especially in the area of Punch the whole of the population of Kashmiri Brahmins has been christened to Sikhism, we should not forget that the all granthis (Preachers) of Darbaar sahib used to come from this area and those were Brahmins. The head granthi of Darbar Sahib Gyani Bhpinder Singh was Brahmin. So many Brahmins became  sikh scholars and warriors 
  Sikhism religion is over and above the caste based division, then on which ground our leaders are condemning to Brahmins. There remained  so many traitors in sikh community, whether we can say all the Sikhs are bad. My first appeal is that whether we should use Gangu word or we should use Gangu servant. I had read an article a long time ago, in which the story was told that the Mughal emperor had given bounty to Gangu in U.P. The Emperor allotted a large portion of land and so he settled in Allahabad. 
  Emperor Jahangir had ordered for the sacrifice of Guru Arjun Dev ji. This tale is recorded in  Tujke Jahangiri. And anybody can read it. But everybody implicate Chandu in the story and charges are made on him and  the mughal government is being treated as fault-free. We ourselves are responsible to change the facts of history. Sometimes back someone has written that Auranazeb had no knowledge about the sacrifice of Guru ji. We should try to understand all these conspiracies. 



The second part of the article will be uploaded tomorrow. 

Rajneesh Madhok


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: First five hindus were dressed as First five dears "Panj Pyare"*

rajnesh ji

I have two quick takes on the situation.

The Brahmins once taking khande de pahul were no longer Brhamins but Khalsa - a knighthood that eradicated sense of caste permanently or should have. This was and is deeply threatening to anyone whose economic and political survival and continuance depends on their status. And more importantly believes their status is god-given. This had to be threatening in India when people searched feverishly to survive Mughal oppression and had made social bargains with the Mughal rulers to keep their traditions at any cost.

The other issue is more of a today's phenomenon. Political interests will not let go of the idea that Sikhs are Hindus. This over and again cuts through the opportunity for political and economic self-determination of Sikhs who just don't see things that way. Sikhs see the post Independence history as one agreement after another betrayed in the interests of Bharat, a nation that will not even acknowledge their separate identity. And this they do in a kind of conspiracy with some other Sikhs!!!!!! who seek accommodations rather than identity.

This is one of the major reasons why the appearance or Bana of Sikhs is so controversial -- once it is gone -- who is a Sikh becomes a very difficult question to answer. Thus, the hard feelings.

About Gangu - I do not have the information  I need to reply.


----------



## Hardip Singh (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: First five hindus were dressed as First five dears "Panj Pyare"*

To add further, the people from Gangu servant's clan setteled on the banks of a Nehar or canal near Allaahbad in UP and hence, derived the clan 's name of Nehru (people living on the bank of nehar). from this clan only our so called great PMs had come to rule us for ever ( I should say so as it looks eminent now).:thumbsupp:


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: First five hindus were dressed as First five dears "Panj Pyare"*



Hardip Singh said:


> To add further, the people from Gangu servant's clan setteled on the banks of a Nehar or canal near Allaahbad in UP and hence, derived the clan 's name of Nehru (people living on the bank of nehar). from this clan only our so called great PMs had come to rule us for ever ( I should say so as it looks eminent now).:thumbsupp:



Hardip ji

I am not sure if I am on the right track. But Gangu? Was this not the cook in the house of Guru Gobind Singh who betrayed Mata Guruji and Guru Gobind Singh's little boys. It led to their gruesome deaths. 

These memories harden in the heart. It leads to anger which leads to tragedy. Our thoughts and feelings should be different, I know. Sikh history is a history of betrayals on betrayals, However, the betrayal then and now can't be that easily erased.


----------



## Hardip Singh (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: First five hindus were dressed as First five dears "Panj Pyare"*



Narayanjot Kaur said:


> Hardip ji
> 
> I am not sure if I am on the right track. But Gangu? Was this not the cook in the house of Guru Gobind Singh who betrayed Mata Guruji and Guru Gobind Singh's little boys. It led to their gruesome deaths.
> 
> These memories harden in the heart. It leads to anger which leads to tragedy. Our thoughts and feelings should be different, I know. Sikh history is a history of betrayals on betrayals, However, the betrayal then and now can't be that easily erased.


 
Confirmed, he is the same person.
To authanticate my above post, I am pasting below an article from SPN itself confirming the facts. (Probablywas Giani jee's reply to some ones post)

*Gangu to Nehru*
​No Sir! It is not a myth. After Gangu handed over the Sahibzadey and Mata Guzri Ji to Mughals, he became the target of Sikhs. Baba Banda Singh's soldiers came and dragged him and killed him. His wife went to Delhi with her sons to plead to the emperor that she was suffering after doing such a great service to the crown. She couldn't go back to Sirhind because the Nabob was routed by Banda Singh. 

So the Emperor gave them a Zagir or Lordship over land by the Canal [Nehar]. Therefore those Gangu’s family and tribesmen or Pundits adopted their TITLE name received from Mughal King of Delhi - NEHRU= It meant THOSE OF THE CANAL LORDSHIP. There is no other family with the same surname

There is no other explanation for those Gangu family or Kashmiri pundits to have last name as NEHRU and residing happily from Mughal times in Delhi since than. Remember that many of these poor Kashmiri pundits were hunted by Mughals for conversion to Islam and than our Ninth guru ji had sacrificed him for them in Delhi. 


The above story was narrated in a book from a conversation between Jawaharlal and his father Motilal Nehru. This was when; Jawaharlal was arrested fighting amongst Sikhs against at Jaito in Punjab. He asked his son “If he was insane. Because when these Sikhs will find out YOUR history you will be sorry. So make sure that you destroy them before they destroy you”.


----------



## rajneesh madhok (Jul 24, 2010)

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; ch{censored}t=utf-8"><meta name="ProgId" content="Word.Document"><meta name="Generator" content="Microsoft Word 9"><meta name="Originator" content="Microsoft Word 9"><link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/ADMINI%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <woNotOptimizeForBrowser/>  </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!--  /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal 	{mso-style-parent:""; 	margin:0in; 	margin-bottom:.0001pt; 	mso-pagination:widow-orphan; 	font-size:12.0pt; 	font-family:"Times New Roman"; 	mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} p.MsoBodyText, li.MsoBodyText, div.MsoBodyText 	{margin:0in; 	margin-bottom:.0001pt; 	mso-pagination:widow-orphan; 	font-size:12.0pt; 	font-family:"Times New Roman"; 	mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; 	font-weight:bold;} a:link, span.MsoHyperlink 	{color:blue; 	text-decoration:underline; 	text-underline:single;} a:visited, span.MsoHyperlinkFollowed 	{colorurple; 	text-decoration:underline; 	text-underline:single;} @page Section1 	{size:8.5in 11.0in; 	margin:0in 1.25in 0in 1.25in; 	mso-header-margin:.5in; 	mso-footer-margin:.5in; 	mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 	{page:Section1;} --> </style>  Guru Nanak’s religion was for all. He wanted to root out the hatred existing between the rulers and the ruled. He declared that there was only one God, and all human beings were His children. So, in his teachings he preached the principle of fatherhood of God and brotherhood of man. Guruji addressed all male members as Bhai and every woman as Bebe. 
  As per Gurus teachings He told that it did not matter if God was called Allah or Khuda by Muslims and Ram or Parmeshwar by Hindus. Father, daddy and Papa meant the same person. The reality is not in name but in action. 
  <!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]-->
  The details about Gangu Shah is as under: 
http://www.sikhee.com/Bhai-Gangu-Shah.htm
  <!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]-->
  Dear Narayanjot kaur ji,
  Now I come to the point. I hope in the Preface described in the beginning I tried to elaborate that Guru Sahib tried to explained us that there is no caste but all of us are human beings. But for our own benefits the politicians and preachers started the division of the society to meet their own goals. The status of a person is God given. I agree to you. Everyone knows the role of Mughal rulers and what cost we have to pay during their tenure. 
  Now we come to today’s phenomenon. I don’t like to elaborate the chapter whether Sikhs are Hindus or not? Because this is a stale chapter and there will be so many controversies on the subject. 
  Kindly elaborate the lines which you have written, I could not understand what you mean by these lines. 
  “Sikhs see the post independence history as one agreement after another betrayed in the interests of Bharat, a nation that will not even acknowledge their separate identity.”
  This is a hard fact. When a Labour leader protest and ultimately the Factory’s production has been shut down. The conspiracy is being held between labour leader and the Mill owner. The Labour leader encash his own interests and mar the interests of thousands of workers. This is the tale which is being shown in Bollywood movies from so many decades. 
  The appearance or “Bana” of Sikhs is considered a lot than his following to Sikhism or the teachings of the Gurus. Will you consider that the person who has appearance of Sikh is the only Sikh according to Guruji’s teachings. 
*<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]-->*
  But there is similarity between Gangu and the people those settled on the banks of Nehar or canal near Allahabad in UP and I admit the people who ruled India most of the time belong to the family of Gangu Shah. This is a hearsay. 
  <!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]-->
  But I could not find the foolproof to this chain. Narayanjot Kaurji Gangu was the banker I think. Kindly elaborate the history. What is the connection of Gangu with Guruji and what is the role of Gangu Shah in  the gruesome deaths of the tender children of Guruji. 
  The memories should be elaborated as the facts are harden. No doubt it is a matter of great anger and it created a big tragedy. But kindly provide me the role of Gangu in the gruesome murder. Our thoughts and feelings may be different and secondly if we discuss on the subject it will lead to another story. 
  <!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]-->
  If you say that Sikh history is the history of betrayals, it is a hard fact and in history you see the history is being written in favour of the winner. The writer always try to show that the loser was the traitor/ betrayed person. 
  <!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]-->
  Rajneesh Madhok


----------



## kds1980 (Jul 24, 2010)

Gangu Shah and Gangu Brahmin are two different characters.Gangu shah was at the time of third Guru While It is beleived that Gangu Brahmin betrayed Guru gobind singh ji's son.
but many historians even doubt the existence of Gangu Brahmin as some historical sources say that there was no such character as Gangu Brahmin


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 24, 2010)

Hardip Singh ji, The story of Gangu to Nehru is remarkable. Rajnessh ji  I cannot respond right away. Some of your questions require thought. I don't want to dash something off and miss your point.


----------



## rajneesh madhok (Jul 24, 2010)

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; ch{censored}t=utf-8"><meta name="ProgId" content="Word.Document"><meta name="Generator" content="Microsoft Word 9"><meta name="Originator" content="Microsoft Word 9"><link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/ADMINI%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <woNotOptimizeForBrowser/>  </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!--  /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal 	{mso-style-parent:""; 	margin:0in; 	margin-bottom:.0001pt; 	mso-pagination:widow-orphan; 	font-size:12.0pt; 	font-family:"Times New Roman"; 	mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} p.MsoBodyText, li.MsoBodyText, div.MsoBodyText 	{margin:0in; 	margin-bottom:.0001pt; 	mso-pagination:widow-orphan; 	font-size:12.0pt; 	font-family:"Times New Roman"; 	mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; 	font-weight:bold; 	text-decoration:underline; 	text-underline:single;} @page Section1 	{size:8.5in 11.0in; 	margin:0in 1.25in 0in 1.25in; 	mso-header-margin:.5in; 	mso-footer-margin:.5in; 	mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 	{page:Section1;} --> </style>  Guru Amar Das the third of the Ten Gurus of Sikhism became Guru at the age of 73 following the footsteps of Sri Guru Angad Dev ji, who left for his heavenly abode at the age of 48 years. Guru Amar Dass ji was born in 1479. He was only 10 years younger to Guru Nanak Dev ji. 
  Guru Amar Dass ji was the eldest son of Sri Tej Bhan ji a farmer and trader. 
  Mata Lachmi Ji was his devoted mother. 
  He was a shopkeeper and lived in village called Basarke which is near Amritsar. 
  The third Sikh Guru was married to Mata Mansa Deviji. 
  Guru ji had four children:-Two sons named Bhai Mohan and Bhai Mohri
  Two daughters named Bibi Daniji and  Bibi Bhaniji---Younger daughter Bibi Bhaniji was married to Bhai Jetha who became fourth Sikh Guru, Guru Ram Dass. 
  <!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]-->
  Guru AmarDass Ji was a very religious Vaishanavite Hindu who spent most of his life performing all of the ritual pilgrimages and fasts of a devout Hindu. One day Bhai Amardas Sahib ji heard some hymns of Sri Guru nanak Devji being sung by Bibi Amroji. The daughter of Sri Guru Angad Dev ji. The second Sikh Guruji. Bibi Amro ji was married to Bhai Sahib’s brother, Bhai Manak Chand ji’s son who was called Bhai Jasso ji. Bhai Sahib also had a younger brother called Bhai Ishar Das who had a son called Bhai Gurdas ji. Who was a superb poet and scholar of comparative religion who would later go on become the scribe of the first edition of the Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji. 
*<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]-->*
*Now I come to the point of History* *as per Hindu mythology:* 
  Kumbhakaran, Vibhishan and Indrajeet-----all of them did the right thing. Kumbhakaran stood by his brother, though he tried to dissuade his elder brother from continuing the war. 
  Indrajeet—supported his father and though he was convinced that Ram and Lakshman could be defeated he realized the truth in the end and tried to convince his father. 
  Both Kumbhkaran and Indrajeet went to war knowing very well that they would not return just to remain loyal to Ravan. 
  Vibhishan--- would have done the same as Kumbhakaran if Ravan had not kicked him out. He would have continuously pestered Ravan to release Sita and apologize to Ram. But he would have never left him if Ravan had not thrown him out. In this way what Vibhishan did was also correct. And by aiding a person who was fighting for a righteous cause, he followed the path of Dharma. 
  There are two theories whether the role of Vibhishan was right or wrong, whether he was traitor
*As Vibhishan was a great soul so he helped his GOD lord VISHNU in his mission of ending all monsters on earth and as Vibhishan followed the footsteps of his father Rishi Vishrawa, he was a true Brahmin, so he had all the great qualities. *
*<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]-->*
*In other words we can say Vibishanji was a great soul. His sacrifice cannot be described in words. *
*<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]-->*
*Kanwardeepji and Narayanjot kaurji,*
*I tried to elaborated the subject and tried to explain the history of 3<sup>rd</sup> Guruji. In the history of Sikhism I could not find the chracter of Gangu Brahmin. If any member has having the knowledge about the chracter of Gangu Brahmin kindly elaborate. *
*<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]-->*
*The discussion has started from Gangu and reached to Nehru. Narayanjot Kaurji I myself could not find the chain between Gangu and Nehru. The chain can be described by the historian or the person who had made research on the subject. I wanted clarifications on your points due to my doubts on the subject. *
*<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]-->*
*From the above-mentioned factors we can’t describe anybody as traitor without going in deep about the subject matter. Secondly the history of Sikhism is as elaborated in the beginning of my post. *
*<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]-->*
*Regards,*
*Rajneesh madhok*


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 24, 2010)

rajneesh madhok ji

In the shabad we come to the crux of Guru Nanak's concern regarding Brahminism, and this concern continues with the 3rd Nanak, who indeed was originally a Vashnaivite. I will get to the question of modern history and betrayal in a minute. But first this from Ang 471/472.


ਮਾਣਸ ਖਾਣੇ ਕਰਹਿ ਨਿਵਾਜ ॥ 
maanas khaanae karehi nivaaj ||
The man-eaters say their prayers.

ਛੁਰੀ ਵਗਾਇਨਿ ਤਿਨ ਗਲਿ ਤਾਗ ॥ 
shhuree vagaaein thin gal thaag ||
Those who wield the knife wear the sacred thread around their necks.

ਤਿਨ ਘਰਿ ਬ੍ਰਹਮਣ ਪੂਰਹਿ ਨਾਦ ॥ 
thin ghar brehaman poorehi naadh ||
In their homes, the Brahmins sound the conch.

ਉਨ੍ਹ੍ਹਾ ਭਿ ਆਵਹਿ ਓਈ ਸਾਦ ॥ 
ounhaa bh aavehi ouee saadh ||
They too have the same taste.

ਕੂੜੀ ਰਾਸਿ ਕੂੜਾ ਵਾਪਾਰੁ ॥ 
koorree raas koorraa vaapaar ||
False is their capital, and false is their trade.

ਕੂੜੁ ਬੋਲਿ ਕਰਹਿ ਆਹਾਰੁ ॥ 
koorr bol karehi aahaar ||
Speaking falsehood, they take their food.

ਸਰਮ ਧਰਮ ਕਾ ਡੇਰਾ ਦੂਰਿ ॥ 
saram dhharam kaa ddaeraa dhoor ||
The home of modesty and Dharma is far from them.

ਨਾਨਕ ਕੂੜੁ ਰਹਿਆ ਭਰਪੂਰਿ ॥ 
naanak koorr rehiaa bharapoor ||
O Nanak, they are totally permeated with falsehood.

ਮਥੈ ਟਿਕਾ ਤੇੜਿ ਧੋਤੀ ਕਖਾਈ ॥ 
mathhai ttikaa thaerr dhhothee kakhaaee ||
The sacred marks are on their foreheads, and the saffron loin-cloths are around their waists;

ਹਥਿ ਛੁਰੀ ਜਗਤ ਕਾਸਾਈ ॥ 
hathh shhuree jagath kaasaaee ||
in their hands they hold the knives - they are the butchers of the world!

ਨੀਲ ਵਸਤ੍ਰ ਪਹਿਰਿ ਹੋਵਹਿ ਪਰਵਾਣੁ ॥ 
neel vasathr pehir hovehi paravaan ||
Wearing blue robes, they seek the approval of the Muslim rulers.

ਮਲੇਛ ਧਾਨੁ ਲੇ ਪੂਜਹਿ ਪੁਰਾਣੁ ॥ 
malaeshh dhhaan lae poojehi puraan ||
Accepting bread from the Muslim rulers, they still worship the Puraanas.

ਅਭਾਖਿਆ ਕਾ ਕੁਠਾ ਬਕਰਾ ਖਾਣਾ ॥ 
abhaakhiaa kaa kuthaa bakaraa khaanaa ||
They eat the meat of the goats, killed after the Muslim prayers are read over them,

ਚਉਕੇ ਉਪਰਿ ਕਿਸੈ ਨ ਜਾਣਾ ॥ 
choukae oupar kisai n jaanaa ||
but they do not allow anyone else to enter their kitchen areas.

ਦੇ ਕੈ ਚਉਕਾ ਕਢੀ ਕਾਰ ॥ 
dhae kai choukaa kadtee kaar ||
They draw lines around them, plastering the ground with cow-dung.

ਉਪਰਿ ਆਇ ਬੈਠੇ ਕੂੜਿਆਰ ॥ 
oupar aae baithae koorriaar ||
he false come and sit within them.

ਮਤੁ ਭਿਟੈ ਵੇ ਮਤੁ ਭਿਟੈ ॥ਇਹੁ ਅੰਨੁ ਅਸਾਡਾ ਫਿਟੈ ॥ 
math bhittai vae math bhittai || eihu ann asaaddaa fittai ||
They cry out, ""Do not touch our food, or it will be polluted!""

ਤਨਿ ਫਿਟੈ ਫੇੜ ਕਰੇਨਿ ॥ 
than fittai faerr karaen ||
>But with their polluted bodies, they commit evil deeds.

ਮਨਿ ਜੂਠੈ ਚੁਲੀ ਭਰੇਨਿ ॥ 
man joothai chulee bharaen ||
With filthy minds, they try to cleanse their mouths.

ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਚੁ ਧਿਆਈਐ ॥ 
kahu naanak sach dhhiaaeeai ||
Says Nanak, meditate on the True Lord.

This is a long shabad. I apologize. This shabad refers only to Brahmins, *not to any other varna*. And it can be shown through analysis that nearly every time that Guru Nanak refers to "Hindus" in his shabad, he is referring to Brahmins and only to Brahmins. Hindu being a problematic translation in most English texts. The matter of who is a Hindu in the shabad I can address later if needed. It is unmistakable that he is reacting to the hypocrisy of a group of people, Brahmins, who believed they were according to their own religious texts the most spiritually evolved. And yet Guru Nanak points out 

ਨੀਲ ਵਸਤ੍ਰ ਪਹਿਰਿ ਹੋਵਹਿ ਪਰਵਾਣੁ ॥ 
neel vasathr pehir hovehi paravaan ||
Wearing blue robes, they seek the approval of the Muslim rulers.

and  

ਮਲੇਛ ਧਾਨੁ ਲੇ ਪੂਜਹਿ ਪੁਰਾਣੁ ॥ 
malaeshh dhhaan lae poojehi puraan ||
Accepting bread from the Muslim rulers, they still worship the Puraanas.

and 
ਅਭਾਖਿਆ ਕਾ ਕੁਠਾ ਬਕਰਾ ਖਾਣਾ ॥ 
abhaakhiaa kaa kuthaa bakaraa khaanaa ||
They eat the meat of the goats, killed after the Muslim prayers are read over them,

His shabads are dotted with historical observations if you know where to find them. 

So it is clear at least from where Guru Nanak stood that Brahmins were in the habit of making deals with oppressive overlords. One can infer they were making deals to maintain their elevated status, even though around them was a sea of misery and hunger against which they lifted not a finger. So yes, Guru Nanak preaches the brotherhood of humanity. But he was not giving himself a pass by stopping with moral reflection. No! He asks in so many words, What good are you if you have all this piety but cannot relieve any suffering around you? What good are you if you do not speak out against injustice? In other words, he asks what good are intense moral feelings if they are not followed up with moral action? That is what dharma is?  Dharma is action not thought.

ਸਰਮ ਧਰਮ ਕਾ ਡੇਰਾ ਦੂਰਿ ॥ 
saram dhharam kaa ddaeraa dhoor ||
The home of modesty and Dharma is far from them.

It is striking in the work of Maclauliffe, The Sikh Religion, Volume 1 ,  that Sufis suffered under Mughal/Persian oppression more often, and more gruesome was their suffering, than Brahmins were known to have suffered. I leave readers to figure that out. 

We have already touched upon Gangu. And we recall the treachery that led the 9th and 10th Nanak's to their deaths at the hands of Muslim overlords. And as Sikhs we understand the actions of Teg Bahadur and Guru Gobind Singh are nothing less than ethics in action, even at the risk of their own lives and the deaths of their loved ones. In the Sikh imagination and heart, these images stand in stark contrast to the behavior of Brahmins who saw themselves spiritually evolved. At this point we can quibble whether Gangu was a Brahmin, or whether there was Gangu Brahmin. The conversation began elsewhere.

Now I brought up the point of "betrayal on betrayal" as the Sikh experience from Partition onward. I don't have the expertise to review this chapter by chapter. But we know that Nehru, Indira Ghandi, Rajiv and now Sonia and her son in the wings form what is essentially a dynastic family that has ruled India almost without a break since Independence. And as an American citizen who has read the chronicles,  I must tell you, that the reasons and actions of Indira Ghandi against Sikh nationalists, against Bhindhranwale, before, during and after Bluestar, recall the cruelty and oppressive use of a "real politik" by any Persian Emperor. And the torture and killing of Sikhs in the Punjab under Rajiv recalls volumes of blood shed, and as shamelessly, by Mughals in the markets of Punjab in their time. 

This is, in blunt terms, the affective landscape against which Sikhs see broken promises of political autonomy.  More betrayal. Betrayal did not stop with Guru Gobind Singh. Now in 2010,  Gangu has become a metaphor, but a powerful one. The fact that Hardip Singh ji can make a connection with the Nehru family is startling for its irony -- the way Sikhs see it. And this has not stopped. Today GOI is warning Canada of Sikh "insurgents" in the heartland of Canada. And yesterday I posted an article where a group calling itself the God Awareness group is claiming insiders' status with NIA, proclaiming that Sikh extremists are about to abort the Delhi games. When and how does it end? Some of us are stiffened by this apparent destiny to be portrayed as "traitors;" whereas others manage to carry on with grace. But it is not easy. And of course, if called again to a modern rescue of thousands of Hindu maidens we will do it.

Forgive me. I always say too much. I can never get to the bottom line in 5 sentences. Please understand that Sikhs do stand behind the teachings of the Gurus. However, that comes with a price.  Gurus themselves did not back away from the mistreatment of Sikhs or anyone else without having a word or two to say about it. 

Now this is all I can say on this and will not say anymore.


----------



## jasbirkaleka (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: First five hindus were dressed as First five dears "Panj Pyare"*



Hardip Singh said:


> Confirmed, he is the same person.
> To authanticate my above post, I am pasting below an article from SPN itself confirming the facts. (Probablywas Giani jee's reply to some ones post)
> 
> *Gangu to Nehru*​
> ...


Gur Fateh,
Gangu was a Kaul Kashmiri Brahamin and so were the Nehrus.Some of Jawahar Lal Nehru"s cousins wrote Kaul as their sirname.
We find no person with the sirname "Nehru" in entire Kashmir.
Sangat Singh in his book "Sikhs in History" has also written about it ,so it is no myth.


----------



## dalbirk (Aug 6, 2010)

The HIND SAMACHAR GROUP OF NEWSPAPERS were at one time staunch Arya Samajis but now have changed to die hard Hindus . They are the most bitter enemies of Sikhs & Sikhi , infact their newspaper JAGBANI ( Punjabi ) is the leader in promoting Brahminism & misinformation regarding Sikhi amongst Sikhs in Punjab all sort of superstitious activities are promoted under the garb of religion which incidentally is the hallmark of Brahminism also . I always personally try to discourage anybody I come across from subscribing or reading JAGBANI stating that it promotes superstition only amongst the rural population of Punjab Jagbani alongwith all the Hindi newspaper are all playing faithfully to the RSS agenda of HINDI , HINDU , HINDUSTAN in Punjab . It is no coincidence that increasing superstition & downhill slide of Sikhi has started in Punjab with the advent of Hindi newspapers since 2000 . Lets try to create awareness regarding the role of Hindi newspaper especially Jagbani amongst the population of Punjab .


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 6, 2010)

I agree dalbirk ji There are many instances of this. Another example is unquestioning reporting of pronouncements by the Punjab police on anything about Sikh terrorists. Sometimes it is nothing more than manipulation of the press. The people who read deserve more than they are getting. It is not news.


----------

